# Fun Dog Show in St Helens on 1st May 2011



## russettali (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

Just thought i would let you know that there will be a fun dog show held on the 1st may 2011 at The Dog Barn St Helens. There will be a BBQ fun classes inc Fancy dress, best trick, best puppy and many more. There will also be some fun agility classes. it will hopefuly be lots of fun for the family and your four legged friends.

ali x:smile:


----------



## Rachaelp (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in St.Helens. Is the dog barn by Eccleston? Sounds fun!


----------



## russettali (Mar 29, 2011)

yes its on catchdale moss lane ( WA10 5QH)
hopefully the waether will be good lol but should be a good day weather sun is out or not.

ali x


----------



## russettali (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry reposted twice lol


----------



## Rachaelp (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll make a note of it.


----------

